# Ruben King Cube



## TimMc (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone tried BLD on one of these?

Tim.


----------



## boiiwonder (Sep 10, 2008)

yea 

I failed the first time. 

Second time 

I took about 7 mins for the memo and I did it. 
In conclusion its pretty difficult


----------

